#  -  .
"", ,     ,     ,         ,   31    .         ,         ,  ,   .       -  -  01.07.2017    01.07.2018 -     .       ,     .
  :
   /  . 
 .   . ( )
    /
    . 
    . 
   -    . 
  -   ,   .     ,    -  ,      IT-()
  (  ) , ,  01.07.2017      ,    .  .       01.07.2018.
 ..

----------

> "   "     .


    . .      iE    -     .

----------


## __

,            ,         ,        .
  .

----------

.
29.12.2017 - "   02.01.2017  05.01.2017    ,      ,           ."
.... :
24.01.2017 -  "   ."

----------


## __

,        .      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            ,  -  .     ,  ,  ,  ,       ,    /                 ""     (  7,5-8 ..)... 
>           ...     .


 _[censored]_

----------


## deklarant_

2.0 ??



> 63-    ,           . ..    ,  , *    . * 
>  -            " 2"    "JaCarta ".    ,   .         ,          .        ,             " "...

----------


## deklarant_

> (  ) , ,  01.07.2017      ,    .  .       01.07.2018.
>  ..


     , ..     .
     :
"     ,   31.03.2017      ,    ,    01.07.2017,   - , ,     01.07.2018.   01.07.2017     -  -  - .      "  " .   ,      - . *    .*  ( )   :"   -   !)    ?  ,   ,        -      !"

  :
"-,    ,  , " ,  ?" , . ,     .  ,   .  .    31.03.2017      .        .    -    ,  .   -  -   .       -   . "

----------

> 2.0 ??


,     ,       ,  https://www.1-ofd.ru/images/dokument...13.01.2017.pdf       ..   ,       . 
 .   ...       /      (  1950 .  4000 .   )       .        ,      .

----------


## __

?
      .
          ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

> ?


.     . ,    .




> .
>           ?


    .
    ,        ,    -    .

----------

> ,            ,  -  .     ,  ,  ,  ,       ,    /                 ""    (  7,5-8 ..)... 
>           ...     .


      ,  . 
 -    " - , ,  -  ,    !"

----------

> ,  . 
>  -    " - , ,  -  ,    !"


  ,   :     8     300 - 400?

----------


## __

> ,        ,    -    .


 ,          .
           ,         ,   (, , )         ,

----------


## __

> 01.07.2018.


     .

----------


## __

,       ,     20 ,      ,  5 ,           .        ,    8    ?

----------

> 


, -, ,    ,        ,       ,    .
   .    , ,    (   )  ,    ,  ..   .     ,    ,    ,        ,       .          ,       .     ,    ,  .

----------

,  ,   ,    ,   .http://trade-drive.ru/materialy/publikatsii/1661/ 
      .  "              ,                 "
     -     -,      ,  ,    . 
  . 
      ,   ""       .            .     ( )     ,                 .    .   !      .        .    -     -   8000  ( )
   ?    ,         ,         ,   .
       ,       .    ,     .

----------


## varip

-  .
    ,    -  .
       -  .               . ,    ,   .     ,  ,       .

----------


## __

, ..         .           .  ,      .

----------


## Dimch

(  )       ,   (, ).         .        - ,      - .

----------

> ,    ,   .


,    .   "    ---!" -       .   . ,     ,       -  . 
   .       .        -     .     .       ,    .
.  ,       ,         ,   ,   31         .     -   !  ,  ,  ,    .  - .       -   .

----------

.     :"   ,     ,    ...      ,    , ,       ?        ?         ?            ...         ..."
  .        "     "    -   ?        ?    ?  .      01.07.2017      ,        .    -    , , ,    -    01.02.2021.    ?   -         .    ?    -  ,  ,  "  ,     ,    !"    -  . .

----------


## __

,    ,   , ..

----------

:     http://www.incotexkkm.ru  ,   ,       .
 : http://wiki.evotor.ru
  : http://www.shtrih-m.ru/catalog/kontr...naya-tekhnika/
   ,         -    .  ,        - 9 .  . 
   - .

----------

,
  ,   .   ().       ,      :Smilie: 
,        ,               ,    .
1.                 (   , ),   ,        , ,    . 
2.. ( ).   ,    ,  .
3.   ,  01.02.,     , ,     ,   ..    ,    ,    ,        ,(  - ),       ,   ,       .
    -   ,  ,   .

----------


## __

:  ,               .  .        ,  ,      .   ,   .
_    :      .       ,         ._

----------

> -   ,  ,   .


      . ,  .   ,   .  - 4000 .  .  - 6000 (  ) - 10 000 ( )   -  4000,    8000.    -  ,   ,   ,        .    ? 
   .    - .   -  ""
           . ,  115   ,    ,      ,     ,     Wi-Fi  ..   ... ,   ,    -   . ?   !         .
  : "        .
      ."
   (  )    ,    .
   rmbt.ru ( ): "        ".  !
"    -   .     
   .     .   ,   -      !!!
            .
     GSM  ." 
   ,  .

----------


## __

, ..         .      ,  ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/456890/#op275657

"   :   31  2017  ,     ,     ,    - .       03.07.2016  261-,        22.11.1995  171-."

    ,   31.03?

----------

> ,   31.03?





> 03.07.2016  261-,        22.11.1995  171-."


 .  261-  1 11.      .16,  171- ,  .10   .     -  . 9 .4 -  261     .11 .1 - 261  31.03.2017




> :   31  2017  ,     ,     ,    - .


     ,   
   .10  :" **  
**  - ."
  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

))
     ,    ,    31 ,    ))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

10  11  1  261 :
"                 - ."
    .    -!

----------


## deklarant_

> 10  11  1  261 :
> "                 - ."
>     .    -!


   01.02      ,  ,     31.03  01.07,     -  31.03, ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

*deklarant_*, !
,   : 
      -

   :
      :

-     **  (  -).          ,      ;

 ,   31.03   -

----------


## __

,   , . 1   .
   ?      ?

----------

> ?


 31     "   "   .  .  -       ,   .

----------

,    .      2   ... 10     .

----------

,     230 000 . 30 000      .   200 000?    5  ,    .     12 000 .  .     ,     , ..  -  ,     .       .    ,      .   .  .

----------


## __



----------

, ,    ( )   -,      ?           ?

----------

.      54-.

----------

> 





> .      54-.


  ,   .      .     - ?  .     - ,    . 
  ...  -   31   ,   ...    .   -     1-    2- .  .    "    "   ?"       ?         ?   .    ,      ?  ,     .  -  ?         ?   .                ....  ,   1  2021      .         -     .

----------


## __

,     ,          ,      999     ,   ,  ,   ..  ,    .         .   ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,          ,      999     ,   ,  ,   ..  ,    .         .   ,     .



         ?        ? ,   (, , )    ()?

       :

  ,      ,            .       , ,   .    : ,   . .      .
,    :        .       ,   ,      .       ,    ,    ,   .
          ,      .
https://www.retail.ru/interviews/140872/

----------


## mmmm301

- ? 
 , ,  , ,   . 
  ,     , .. ,     ,   ,    1- 2017    ( ). ,          .   ?  ,           31     .

----------

,   :          01  17 .           ,     . ,        .

----------


## mmmm301

? ,       . ..  1       ,  -           .    ,   100 .?

----------

:          .
 01           ,            -          (    ).

----------


## mmmm301

.

----------

> .


.      .
 ,  ,                .  ,      .       (  ...)                    .        .

----------

,       (     ).
    22  ,  ,     .
  ,   ,      .    ,         
    .     ?

----------


## 1974

1.  -   .
2.           2021     ? 3.    -      ?

----------


## __

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=574160&page=28
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=581081

----------

> 2.           2021     ?


.     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.  -   .
> 2.           2021     ? 3.    -      ?


 181      ,  , :

	 ;
	       150  ;
	 ,  ,  .
,       ,      8 . 2  290    -  1  2017 . 
 ,           .              2021. 
N290-
 7  17
17.   ,  , ,     ,    
 .            (, )      1  2021 .

----------


## Dimch

> ,       ,      8 . 2  290 ...
> 
> ...


  2   !

----------

,    ,        . 
    ,     .             .      .  ,    ( ):
1.      ,     31  2017 ,     ,  ?
: ,  .        01.07.2018   ,    .     -   -   .
2.             ,      ? 
: ,     ,      01.02.2021.
3.       171-    31.03.2017  01.07.2018 ?
         . "           ."
5.             ,     ,    ,   -  .        ,   .       .  ,    16 ,     . , ,   ..       .      . .. - 56,  - 125, -115  - 296.  ,   ,        .  ..    .     ,       .    ,       , ,       .     .     -    ,        ?  -  ,      .

----------

. .   .          .  -   (  )      54?  .         : "  55600 ",     70 .
        ,   (   )   ,      ,   ,    .        -  ...     ,     ,  ,,   ,     .

----------

**  () :Good:

----------


## __

> **  ()


  ,        ,     ,  ?

----------

... 



> ?


 ,    ,    -  ...    -   -  .

----------

,  ?      ,   31.03.2017   ,       .  .    -  .
   . 1. - . () 2.    () 3.    (- )
        01.07.2018.     -  ,    -    .   -     -   .
          31.03.2017  01.07.2018        .
 .
   ,    .  .
      ? .      ?  ...
   ,   ,   - ,    ,   ?.   .  ?
,    ,       "". - "" - - - .

----------

31.03.2017.        .http://liptorg-cp.ru//vnimani...a-ot-22-11-19/

 31.03.2017.   -                      .    ,        .14.16     Ի                          ;                    .
  : www.liptorg-cp.ru
  -  . 14.16 !!!! .    !

----------

.        19.     10   17 .    ,     .   .   90,

----------

> .   ,     .


      ,       ,    .

----------


## BuhAl

,        ?

----------

> ,


.

----------

-    1 .                         . ,            1  2017 .              1  2018 .  ,     .           ,   :    ?            1  2021 .
: http://www.26-2.ru/news/352046-qqn-1...malogo-biznesa




 ?     ?   ?

----------


## __



----------

" " -  !     .  -  -,    .     .       -  .
 .

----------

> " " -  !     .  -  -,    .


     .

----------

> .


 - ...

----------

,        ?  - ?    15   .

  ,     .     ?          ""  .    ,   .

----------

,       .
     ;      ,       .

----------

_  54-..._      (   ) -     ,   .
  -   2016 ,  4  ,    (   ).   FPrint22,  iiko,   ( 400     1 ),  -  () (   ,      /)
** -   //  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    -  31.03       -   ?

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/458764/

----------


## .

,   1  2017    .       -  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:




> 31  2017       ,            ( ). ,       ,  31  2017            -    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------


## .

*Mmmaximmm*,      -    .

----------


## in vino veritas

.      ,          ?   ,       ,        , ,  .   , )))).

----------

> , )))).


 :     -      .    -          -      .        .        (  -   :Big Grin: ).
 -    (  ,   __).   .        -  . .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      ,          ?   ,       ,        , ,  .   , )))).


    -   ,  ,                      01.07.2018 (  )
  ,      , ..      ,             01.07.2018    .   ..       ,          01.07.2017,         .          -  ,       -   .

----------

-   .         .  ,      .  ?           .     (  )  ,    -     ,   .  -    .        -  .  -       ..    ,     - .   -  ! 
 -  . 
   : "   !  ?   !"  ?  !!!
  ,    2  2017  ,    ,   .     ,     54-.    ?     ?   ?   - ! :Smilie:

----------


## in vino veritas

> :     -      .


 171-,      54-.    54-         . 
*deklarant_*, ,     ,          ..     ,       ))).

----------


## in vino veritas

> -  .


        ..

----------

:  ,    -    .

----------

> 171-,      54-.


         ? :Shok:

----------


## in vino veritas

**,         . 
   ,    171-   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


    (-171)   (-54)        47 .13  11.07.2014 "                ,         ()  ".

----------

-      .
   :  54- - ,  171-    .
:       -     .   +  -      +      (   -   0

----------

> .


....   . 
  .     -  .

----------


## in vino veritas

**,    .   ,  54-     ,     . ,      ,    .



> -  .


     ,    171-   .

----------

.        .         .       .        :Smilie:  
     -          01.07.2018 . 
    .
    13.      6  16     ,           ,         - .
     ,           ,              22.05.2003 N 54-   -        ()      (   N 54-).
      ,  ,   2.1  2  N 54-,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26  ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).  

"   6  16 ".   .  ,   ,      171. 
    ...   "   ,        "
       ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## in vino veritas

..       ?))          .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .

----------


## .

> ,  54-     ,     .


    .  ,   290-      .         171-.  171-        
    .  ,   (      , ).

----------


## in vino veritas

*.*,     . ..   ,     54-         ( )        ,   ,          ?

----------

.        https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf
 :
   , 1  2018 ,         ,      ,  :    ,      . 
 ,          ,              . 
      ,         .           .

       .
     ,           ,      54,  -  ,    ,  ,     ?   - .       ,   .
.   -   ?

----------


## .

> ..   ,     54-         ( )        ,


  ,  .             ,      ( ,  ).
             1  2018 ,           .          ,     .    ,       ?

----------


## in vino veritas

.. )  - .

----------


## Viktoria75

?         .   3  ,        .      1,     .   100% ..         ?    ?     ,  ,    ..... .
    ?    ,

----------

.    ,     ,     , ,   ..     .    ? ...

----------


## varip

,    .
        ?    .
1.   
2.   01.07.2017
3.   01.07.2018

----------

4.  31  2017.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .
>         ?    .
> 1.   
> 2.   01.07.2017
> 3.   01.07.2018


    ,          (),       01.07.18.             ,  -  ,           01.07.17,  -     ,   .

      7  9(N 290-) , ..   ,         ,             01.07.2018

----------

> 01.07.17


    01.07.2017 ,      31.03.2017      ,   .

----------


## __

:-),     .  .

----------


## Evanteve

.      .     -  ,   .  -  ,   ,     00 ,     .  .

----------


## __

.    .        ,       .
   .         ,     ,   , ,   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

*  ,        ?
    -    - ,      -    ,

----------

> ,


   .   ( -    ) 2 :
1.  01      
2.  31        .
  ,     01  -      .



> 


 -  ...  :Wink:    -  (      ).    (   ,        )    -      ...   - __ ... -   10  :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -  ... (


  ,

----------

:Big Grin:     -    ,     ...
       -         .... :Stick Out Tongue:     -       ..
*Mmmaximmm*,    ?  RK    ?  ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    ,  ,

----------


## __

,    1  3

----------


## __

> *  ,        ?
>     -    - ,      -    ,


       .          ,   .  .

----------

> .


 ""?     -   -   .

----------


## deklarant_

23.07.2017 03-01-15/17554
                            .

----------

, ,         ( ) .
..   / .
  , -  ?

----------

> , ,         ( ) .
> ..   / .
>   , -  ?


 .

----------

.        ,  ,  ,         ,    ,        -   ,           
   .
   ,        ,     ,      ,       ,          1 2018.
           , .     1 2018.
        ,       ,   .
             ,      .   .      . 
     ,       .

----------

,       .
          ,  . 
   , ,   "   ". ..      .

----------

.
  ,    ,,        ,        ,  ? ,   .
  ,,,        1  2018.         ,     .    ,   ?   "",  ""  ""
     ,          ?
  .  ,   ,"    ".  .

----------


## Dimch

" "  -  .   !       (,      )  .  - .

----------


## .

> ,     ,      ,       ,          1 2018.


     -        .        .      -.      .         ,      .




> ,,,        1  2018.


 ,   .

----------

**,   . 

  , **  -     ,   .         ,      .     ,   ,      .      -.     .   .   .

** .       .         .  ,  , ""  173-      ,   ,  31  2017     .    . ,    .

----------

.      2018,   .
    ,       ,       .             .    .       .   .         400..
  ,               2021.    ,  ,          2021.
        ,,        .,    .     ,.

----------


## .

> ,               2021.    ,  ,         2021.


      .     ,

----------

> ,


 100%.    . ,  -   -    .

----------


## __

,             .              .      .
         .

----------

,       ,    2021.    .?.,               .
  2021,      .    ,  ?      .
-. :Love:

----------


## Dimch

:          ?

----------

> ?


  .      (    )     .

----------

, . ?  ?     ,     ,   418 ,       66697-7  .
   ,      - ?   ,   !    .    . 
 .10 .16   66697-7:
"                 -  *        - ."*

----------


## varip

-   ,.   .      ,

----------


## .

> *   -*          -

----------


## deklarant_

,       (in omibus quidem, maxime tamen injure, aequitas spectanda sit).

          ,       (benignius leges interpretendae sunt, quo voluntas earum conservetur; in re dubia benigniorem interpretationem sequi, non minus justius est, quam tutius).          :         (in dubio pro reo).

----------


## .

> ,


,       .     ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,       (in omibus quidem, maxime tamen injure, aequitas spectanda sit).
> 
>           ,       (benignius leges interpretendae sunt, quo voluntas earum conservetur; in re dubia benigniorem interpretationem sequi, non minus justius est, quam tutius).          :         (in dubio pro reo).


... ---...  ,        ,     ( 2)
   54-,      .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> 


     29.07.2017 N 278- (http://www.pravo.gov.ru, 31.07.2017):
"                 -          - ".
.  .       :
"          ,     ".
http://dvinanews.ru/-zj8oua8t

----------

> .  .       :
> "          ,     ".
> http://dvinanews.ru/-zj8oua8t


   . 
     ,   ,   .
 ...  -     ...
 ...  - ,   ...
,    .

----------

,       ,  ? ...
"... ...    ..."
 ,      .

----------


## GH2

!!!
     ,   ;!
 .. 
1.       :       ?
...       :    .. ..    ?
2.     ,  : "...  ...  . ...      "
      ..          .   ..     ?      ...   
    ....
      ? ,    .
.
 ,     ...   ... ..

----------

> ..


   ,  


> .


.

----------

> ,     ...   ... ..


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=574160
https://vk.com/54fzinfo

----------


## GH2

. ,   , ...



> ,

----------


## deklarant_

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1521 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1522        ,    -54    ,                  "1",      . ..   http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1518    .          -171  29.07.2017
__

----------

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1521 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1522        ,    -54    ,                  "1",      . ..   http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1518    .          -171  29.07.2017
> __


  ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  ,     ,  ,  01.07.2018 ,     .
 ,    278-  29.07.2017,           01.07.2018 .

----------


## __

> ,     ,  ,  01.07.2018 ,     .
>  ,    278-  29.07.2017,           01.07.2018 .


     ,    - . - -  ?

----------

> ,    - . - -  ?


http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_221239/
 1 .13   .16 171 .10  :
"                 -  *        - ."*
  :
https://profibeer.ru/law/28066/
https://www.retail.ru/news/144319/
https://www.buhonline.ru/pub/tks/2017/8/12545
https://www.nalog.ru/rn33/news/activities_fts/6954258/
  ,  :
http://dvinanews.ru/-zj8oua8t 
http://rosalko.biz/izmeneniya-v-oblasti-prodazhi-alko.
        () ,  ,      .
        ,  ,      ,     ,        .     .   ,     ,       .  54-    , .          .     -      ( ,      ),   .
 ,   ,       01.07.2018 .    -  ,   ,    .

----------


## tv06

,    - ,     ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    - . - -  ?


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1521 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1522     ,         ,     54-    (   7  7   03.07.2016   290-     -54 ).      ,   ,      "1"().          , ..      ,          54-.

"...  ,   ,   ,    ,**  (     ,    )     01.07.2018       ,    ."
  	-4-20/16409@  21.08.2017

----------

> -4-20/16409@  21.08.2017


!       ! -, ,    .  .

----------


## __

> ,    - ,     ,   ?


          .  .

----------


## __

*, deklarant*,    .

----------


## tv06

> .  .


 
 -  ?

----------


## .

- ?   ?

----------


## tv06

(     ,  )

----------

!        - ?      + .      ,   ID,    .    - .                ?

----------

> ?


        .    ID.    .                  ,     -  .   -      (          ),   - .       .       ,          ,       . .    .    http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=964

----------

! .   !     ,        -       .  - !      - ,  , .. .   ,  !   ...

----------

> ...


  .    ,    .

----------

